
The Frayed Reputation of Egyptian Cotton - jseliger
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-08-30/the-frayed-reputation-of-egyptian-cotton
======
tbihl
I strongly disagree with the author's assertion that buyers should just feel
the difference. That's fine as long as you don't care about breathable sheets,
but from talking to people I'd say that soft doesn't come into play until the
sheets breathe well. For that, you need to get the right weave (percale);
sateen weave almost always feels softer and has higher thread counts, but it's
pretty hot to sleep in.

I was explaining this to family recently, after a long search for myself.
Basically, you shoot for 250-300 thread count, percale weave, and Pima cotton.
If you've got all those things, it comes down to picking the company that you
most trust to make quality products. This assumes you want crisp, cool sheets
that are soft to touch.

~~~
hammock
Any specific recommendations?

~~~
tbihl
My recommendation is the same as sparky_z. At a lower price point (~70 for
sheets and pillowcases) I had some ELS (but not Pima) that were cool and
pretty comfortable; soft, not in a way that strikes you immediately, but in a
way that you realize once you've settled in. (
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FZ4SQR0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_Wk41...](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FZ4SQR0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_Wk41xbAVHD0P5))
Their marketing language is a bit much for me, but they're still some of the
better sheets I've had, and for about half the price of the LL Bean ones. Good
for non-primary beds.

------
mgleason_3
Great article - except the last paragraph.

There the author suggests you buy ones which are soft and durable by feeling
them. The problem is that you can't tell which are durable.

My wife calls it "pilling" \- forming tiny balls. It feels like sand to her
sensitive skin. Unfortunately, you dont find out if they're going to pill
until you've washed them a few times. She tries scratching the fabric with her
nail. But its very subjective.

------
mahmoudhossam
Great, just another thing that's going to shit in my country.

~~~
louhike
Try to not leave this kind of comment on HN even if you are angry. You will
just get downvoted.

This place is better suited for constructive discussions even if the votes
aren't always fair.

~~~
mahmoudhossam
I noticed, thank you for the advice.

